# i want to download preview.app for 10.4



## arespaul (Mar 30, 2008)

who can privide it to me!  Thank you!


----------



## Madelin (Mar 30, 2008)

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/12743

"this is useful, for instance, if an application which is installed by the operating system becomes damaged and needs to be reinstalled without the hassle of reinstalling all of Mac OS X (*for example, if you had accidentally deleted Preview and wanted to reinstall it, but not the whole operating system*)."


----------

